# And you thought that what happened in Chicago was bad...



## FutureVetGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Here are some videos:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVbYW0fs1x0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pe4-vOuSbl0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1CmsY92TtIs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5rV5hu-uVJI&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VW_MN5weJu4&feature=related

I used to live in Nis, right where all of those dog killing operations were going on. Who knows? One of our dogs ran away there. It could be that he was one of the victims.


----------



## FutureVetGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

bump


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

it is all about caring-your attitude future vet girl s why more women need to step up to the plate and demand change. You make me proud of young women.


----------



## FutureVetGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks. I have a LOT to learn... but it's my dream... to help.


----------

